# Ivomec Plus



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the milk withdrawal time for Ivomec plus?

Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry Autumn I have no idea, why I use it when 100 days bred, so I don't have to deal with it  Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Good question. If you find out the answer, please post it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told by a cattle vet that its a 48 hour withdrawal for a dairy cow so he figures it's the same for a dairy goat.


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

If I understand correctly after reading the thread below, giving Ivomec/Ivomec Plus orally has a shorter withdrawal time in goats. It depends on the dosage also. After reading it, I usually go 10 days to feel safe. On the test mentioned 6 to 8 days showed clear.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,37.msg76.html#msg76


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Does that mean that you can't even feed the milk to the kids until that time is up? Sorry. I had to ask. 

Kim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can feed it to the kids but not to humans. did some reading up and with giving it oral tests have shown it takes 11 days injected is longer. Will have to go hunt for that info again.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you Sondra.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Here is what I found that supports Sondra's findings:
http://goat-link.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=142&Itemid=146

The information is from 2008, so hopefully it is accurate.

*MICHELLE*


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have to make sure when hunting milk withdrawals that they also used it at the dosage and route you did. Vicki


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! Maybe milk withdrawal is different than meat? I was just reading somewhere, that the Ivomec plus meat withdrawal was like 49 days for goats... I have been bummed out, as we have alot of wethers, that we cannot sell for meat until like June, as we wormed them orally in April. A BIG OOPS on our part. Am I wrong? Cuz these guys are eating us out of house and home, and I want them gone!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ivermectin on it's own is a people wormer also, and most carriers are what is found in the meat and butterfat of the milk, not the drugs themselves. We all know in treating mastitis how hard it is to get the bloodlevel of drugs high enough into the udder to even treat the mastitis, infusions and systemic antibiotics usually with two drugs, so there are few breeders who actually believe much in the way of real milk withdrawals in goats, especially those with huge numbers. The better the milker the less time anything is in the udder so the shorter the milk withdrawal. 

Now colorsion which is a flukecide found in Ivermectin Plus, does affect the liver, it's why it works for liver flukes, and in selling meat and they may use the liver for food also, I would follow the meat withdrawal...since I am not sure humans ever use/need flukicides  Vicki


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dangit! (But Thankyou.!)


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah! This is helpful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

In all I have read on the Ivermect+ info paper that comes in the box you are not supposed to give to dairy animals at all. I know it gives a withdrawal time on goat-link, but it is for both plain Ivormect and Ivormect+ so I dont think it is right. I dont think they have tested for a milk withdrawal time only meat. I have read a lot on the internet also stating the same as the label. It is a real bummer as I bought the stuff and gave it before knowing to some of our milking doses. We will just wait until next freshening to drink their milk just in case.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have liverflukes you have to use something, be it Ivermectin Plus or Valbazen, yet valbazen only has a 48 hour withdrawal, same drug in it for flukes. So.....is the Ivermectin Plus info real? Is it really in the milk for 36 days? Since it's not even a dairy cattle wormer, is there a real milk withdrawal? Do your really need to not drink the milk this whole lactation?

I would certainly use Ivermectin Plus if I had liverfluke problems, other than my prophylactic use in the dry period because I do know we see liverflukes on fecal....even though according to another site, you can't see them on fecal floats...there must be several different liver flukes if this is the case since a parasitologist from Texas A&M showed us them on slides at club meeting and in my fecal sample I brought to Prairie View...on a fecal floatation. So with all this information do we really have anything that we can then say definitively, this is what is fact? No. Do they just not use flukicides in dairy cattle when in lactation? NO and when they do they certainly are not heeding a 36 day milk withdrawal either.

FWIW my opinion only....Ivermectin is a drug used in 3rd world countries for worms in humans, it is what has the milk and meat withdrawal on the bottles, the flukicide goes to the liver, it likely has no effect on the milk at all. so although carrier is found in the milk at 36 days (or whatever the days are in goatmedicine) is it harmful to us? No.  Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I would agree that it is probably not harmful unless you were allergic to it.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I lost count of the number of times I have, "Wormed" myself.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

LOL!!! OH Bernice that is a good one!!! :rofl
*MICHELLE*


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bernice do you see a different worm problem in Virginia? I know that Ivermectin was still working for you at the dairy..wasn't it you? I slept since then  vicki


----------

